# Pupils



## Gents82 (Jan 18, 2007)

Maybe I'm just having a brain fart, but help me out here with this. On our run forms, for pupils, we have a (R) & (L) box for: constricted, midrange, dilated, unresponsive, and pearl. Now...say you do your pupil assesment via penlight and lets say, one or both pupils dont react to light and they are at a midrange state. Would this be checked off as midrange ONLY? Or unresponsive AND midrange. Thoughts?


----------



## futuretoledoemt (Jan 18, 2007)

Gents82 said:


> Maybe I'm just having a brain fart, but help me out here with this. On our run forms, for pupils, we have a (R) & (L) box for: constricted, midrange, dilated, unresponsive, and pearl. Now...say you do your pupil assesment via penlight and lets say, one or both pupils dont react to light and they are at a midrange state. Would this be checked off as midrange ONLY? Or unresponsive AND midrange. Thoughts?




I would mark unresponsive AND midrange, and note it more specifically in the narrative.

Just my VERY humble oppinion 

April
Very sleepy and slightly drugged Medic Student


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Jan 20, 2007)

futuretoledoemt said:


> I would mark unresponsive AND midrange, and note it more specifically in the narrative.



After confirming that my patient had a pulse, I'd do what she said.


----------



## DT4EMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Gents82 said:


> Maybe I'm just having a brain fart, but help me out here with this. On our run forms, for pupils, we have a (R) & (L) box for: constricted, midrange, dilated, unresponsive, and pearl. Now...say you do your pupil assesment via penlight and lets say, one or both pupils dont react to light and they are at a midrange state. Would this be checked off as midrange ONLY? Or unresponsive AND midrange. Thoughts?



You can check more than one box and list your findings in your narative. The "check boxes" should serve as a refresher/reminder to what should be in your narative. 

Painting the whole picture is the best thing you can do when completing a PCR.


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Jan 21, 2007)

you can check more than one box. just make sure you note everything for legal issues and watch how you word things.


----------



## Jon (Jan 21, 2007)

Our charting system allows us to mark seperate things for each eye if needed. If you can't, just check multiples and document WHY!

Jon


----------

